
Chromatic 2.0 – Code review, but for UI - azundo
https://blog.hichroma.com/chromatic-2-0-code-review-but-for-ui-ddcebf0272b4
======
azundo
We've been struggling to get storybook integrated in our actual dev/design
feedback loop but this looks like a great way to do it by having a way for
design to review stories before they get merged vs needing them to land in
staging or some other test environment.

